# Emily Reasons BJJ is Gay Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise

An Oldie but a Goodie! :rofl:

Okay this has been posted before but truth be told the clip really disappeared on the net for awhile but here it is for your enjoyment.

[yt]JzdT-kerHac[/yt]

Yes I enjoy grappling as well and do not think it is gay! (Still this clip is hillarious)


----------



## terryl965

Yea this one is always a great one thanks


----------



## stone_dragone

...sooooo wrong....


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

It's only gay if you make eye contact.


----------



## That One Guy

Oh man I think I just squirted milk through my nose......


----------



## jim777

I have two brothers doing Gracie, I'll need to forward that link


----------



## Makalakumu

Thanks Brian, for posting that again.  I've been looking all over for it.  Does anyone know what movie or show that is from?


----------



## crushing

upnorthkyosa said:


> Thanks Brian, for posting that again. I've been looking all over for it. Does anyone know what movie or show that is from?


 
From Emily's Reasons Why Not. . .

http://abc.go.com/primetime/emilysreasons/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460636/


----------



## Makalakumu

I was hoping it was a movie and not a TV show so I could show other more easily.  I've never heard of that show!

BTW - Heather Graham is uberhot!!!


----------



## jim777

That show might have lasted 4 episodes before it was pulled. It was such a bomb it left a crater.


----------



## exile

jim777 said:


> That show might have lasted 4 episodes before it was pulled. It was such a bomb it left a crater.



In the US, it was pulled after the pilot. That's right: it lasted exactly one show!


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu

"I love it when they submit"  I think that's the best ab workout I've had in forever, I can barely move from the pain of laughing so hard!!​


----------



## IcemanSK

I do think that's funny! Thanks Brian:ultracool


----------



## Doc_Jude

Thanks for that post. Will definitely be forwarding that vid on.


----------



## Laurentkd

ok this is driving me crazy!! The blond guy at the beginning who was laughing about it being the gayest sport there is, what is he from?! I KNOW I have seem him somewhere, but I just can't figure it out! Rep to the first person who responds!


----------



## crushing

Laurentkd said:


> ok this is driving me crazy!! The blond guy at the beginning who was laughing about it being the gayest sport there is, what is he from?! I KNOW I have seem him somewhere, but I just can't figure it out! Rep to the first person who responds!


 
Mark Valley?  This guy http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0885090/


----------



## Big Don

Laurentkd said:


> ok this is driving me crazy!! The blond guy at the beginning who was laughing about it being the gayest sport there is, what is he from?! I KNOW I have seem him somewhere, but I just can't figure it out! Rep to the first person who responds!


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0885090/
It is Mark Valley, former Army officer, former Jack Deveraux, currently Brad Chase on Boston Legal, West Point class of 1987


----------



## Doc_Jude

Big Don said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0885090/
> It is Mark Valley, former Army officer, former Jack Deveraux, currently Brad Chase on Boston Legal, West Point class of 1987



Wow. Who says the Army can't take you places?


----------



## Big Don

Doc_Jude said:


> Wow. Who says the Army can't take you places?


I knew there was a reason I liked that guy...


----------



## Makalakumu

Big Don said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked that guy...


 
Platonic "like" without submission?


----------



## Big Don

upnorthkyosa said:


> Platonic "like" without submission?


Damn right, and no eye contact either!


----------



## Laurentkd

crushing said:


> Mark Valley? This guy http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0885090/


 


Big Don said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0885090/
> It is Mark Valley, former Army officer, former Jack Deveraux, currently Brad Chase on Boston Legal, West Point class of 1987


 
Ok, rep to you both! Crushing was first, but Big Don came up with Boston Legal which is what I know him from. Now I can sleep again.


----------

